# Ice fishing Ontario (pic heavy)



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Heres a few pics of some of the nicer fish ive caught this year through the ice.......Hamilton Ontario Canada.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice BIG Brown there. Keep having fun .


----------

